# Pork Butt Cooked Too Fast



## TO19 (Nov 18, 2018)

Have cooked dozen of pork butts. Today I'm cooking 2 in my 40" Masterbuilt digital smoker...8.5 lbs each at 225. Normally about a 12 hr process. The one on top is always done first, the one on the lower shelf normally takes 30 to 60 min longer. Today the one on the top shelf hits 190 in 6 hrs. Why? The one on the bottom shelf stalled around185 and continues to cook. Anyone experienced something similar? Any variables that could contribute to this? Thanks.


----------



## gnarlykaw (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m sitting in a stall right now!  189-190
Give it time....  I’m doing two also.


----------



## gnarlykaw (Nov 18, 2018)

I wrapped mine right after I posted to you.  I’m already at 195


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Nov 18, 2018)

The stall is nothing more than evaporative cooling taking place, more heat or additional time will see a rise in temps when enough moisture has left the muscle or you can foil wrap and take it out of the equation by braising the butt. Foil wrapping makes for a great finishing tool on the grill or smoker once the desired amount of smoke and bark have been obtained.  

One of the basics we adhere to in the catering business is time = money, so we tend to focus on making the best product we can without excessive time frames involved. Proteins are done taking in smoke at around 140*F, past that your just cooking for the desired effect. 

A short time back out of the foil in 300*+ provides a nice firming of the bark you previously formed on the exterior of the roast before it was wrapped.  

Peach paper wrapping start to finish is a great alternative as well, meat still takes in smoke plus stalls are often avoided if the cooker temp is high enough and overall cooking times are less to finish.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 18, 2018)

Gnarlykaw,
I like that Great Butt Left, and Great Butt Right.
Sounds like it amounts to a whole great Butt. :rolleyes:;):D


----------



## gnarlykaw (Nov 18, 2018)

Lol!  I had to identify what one was where on the grill!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 18, 2018)

gnarlykaw said:


> Lol!  I had to identify what one was where on the grill!



Just tickled my funny bone...


----------



## hb99 (Nov 18, 2018)

InThePittBBQ said:


> The stall...Foil wrapping....Proteins are done taking in smoke at around 140*F, past that your just cooking for the desired effect.



Funny that you mentioned that.  A couple of years ago I read the same thing (meat doesn't absorb any more smoke after 140F), so I started foiling between 145-150F.

Most of the time I don't even encounter a stall, at least anything significant like the 1.5-2 hours I experienced in prior smoke sessions.

Neither of us really likes hard, crispy bark so foiling is perfect for us.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2018)

TO19 said:


> Have cooked dozen of pork butts. Today I'm cooking 2 in my 40" Masterbuilt digital smoker...8.5 lbs each at 225. Normally about a 12 hr process. The one on top is always done first, the one on the lower shelf normally takes 30 to 60 min longer. Today the one on the top shelf hits 190 in 6 hrs. Why? The one on the bottom shelf stalled around185 and continues to cook. Anyone experienced something similar? Any variables that could contribute to this? Thanks.



Interesting. At 225F, I've never had even a single 8.5 lb butt (bone in) done in 12 hours, but I'm not using an MES.  

Assuming your grate temps are 225F, my only thought is the tip of the meat probe could be in a fat seam, which gives a different reading than the meat. I no longer use meat probes, stopping last year, but when I did, if I saw a smoke progressing faster than it should for a confirmed chamber temp, it was always due to the meat probe; probe failure, placement, etc. The inconsistency of meat probe readings is what caused me to chuck their use. I know my timings so I use an instant read only nowadays. The instant read is also great for the "probe" test for tenderness, which to me is a better gauge of when it's done than the temperature.


----------



## gnarlykaw (Nov 18, 2018)

Well, To19, you should be done by now. Any pics?  I’ll post mine if you post yours!


----------



## TO19 (Nov 18, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Interesting. At 225F, I've never had even a single 8.5 lb butt (bone in) done in 12 hours, but I'm not using an MES.
> 
> Assuming your grate temps are 225F, my only thought is the tip of the meat probe could be in a fat seam, which gives a different reading than the meat. I no longer use meat probes, stopping last year, but when I did, if I saw a smoke progressing faster than it should for a confirmed chamber temp, it was always due to the meat probe; probe failure, placement, etc. The inconsistency of meat probe readings is what caused me to chuck their use. I know my timings so I use an instant read only nowadays. The instant read is also great for the "probe" test for tenderness, which to me is a better gauge of when it's done than the temperature.


Verified temp with 3 probes...however, probe being in fat instead of the meat may have been the culprit (?).


----------



## TO19 (Nov 18, 2018)

gnarlykaw said:


> Well, To19, you should be done by now. Any pics?  I’ll post mine if you post yours!


Sorry, shredded and waiting on dinner time at this point.  Temps took off like a rocket and never slowed down. Done too soon, not enough smoke or bark, but will go done fine I suppose.


----------

